# Known Donor



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi can somone please tell me what the process is from the point of view of an IVF clinic if i use a known donor.Will the sperm have to be frozen for 6 months or can they use a fresh donation?  Also is there a cut off age for men donating?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Shad
Your known donor will have to go through exactly the same procedures as any other donor, including the sperm being frozen for six months.  The usual cut off age for sperm donors is 45, but some clinics will not take donors over 40.  There may be some age discretion, as there is with egg donors, when the donor is known.
Taking your donor to a clinic may feel like a lot of money and a lot of hassle, but the legal and medical protection is gives all parties, particularly any child you have, is I believe well worth while.
Olivia


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

is a partner treated in the same way?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Shad 
I have a known sperm donor and as Olivia says they have to go through the same process, only use frozen sperm, 6 months quarantine.  I asked if I could sign a waiver to use it (as we had done home insems as well so same bodily fluid exchange we had sexual health screens first), but they wouldn't accept. 
L x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Hi Shad
> I have a known sperm donor and as Olivia says they have to go through the same process, only use frozen sperm, 6 months quarantine. I asked if I could sign a waiver to use it (as we had done home insems as well so same bodily fluid exchange we had sexual health screens first), but they wouldn't accept.
> L x


if the donor was your husband/partner would they treat them the same way?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
A husband or partner would not be treated in the same way, but he would have to sign a document saying that he consented to the insemination (that you were being treated together) and he would be the legal father of any child.
Olivia


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

We are using a known donor and we had to fight with our clinic as they had never used known only anonymous before. Also our donor was 57 at the time and they said that the guidelines were up to 45. 

We argued that if he passes the same tests as everyone else then what was the problem?

Finally they agreed and we are now waiting for our 1st IVF.

The donor has to through all the tests including the defrost test and then they have to give all their samples and freeze. Also they may have to go to see a counsellor, along with their wife or partner. Then they have to re take certain blood tests after 6 months before you can use the sperm.

I hope this helps and if you want to know anything further then feel free to PM me.

Good luck

Jules


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

That is true they sign different documentation re sperm and we (the single woman) signs other documents and the scetions for partner/husband are just scored through.
L x


----------

